# Booten wie bei Suse oder Knoppix



## kevkev (15. November 2006)

Hi,

Ich nutze Debian mit dem Bootsplash Patch, um ein Hintergrundbild in der Konsole zu haben (habe keine grafische Oberfläche).

Bei Suse oder bei Knoppix kommt beim booten nicht so ein Wirrwar bei bei Debian, sondern folgendes:
http://www.harrys-net.at/PRIVAT/linux/documents/boot_splash_screen/pictures/boot.jpg

Nachjedem Dienst kommt ein grünes "Done", was Ich übersichtlicher finde.

Wie läßt sich das unter Debian machen?

Danke 

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. November 2006)

Hey, Shodan rocks! 

Ich denke nicht, dass das (so einfach) machbar ist.
Das duerfte wohl an den Bootscripts liegen. Die koennte man zwar theoretisch austauschen, aber praktisch duerfte das in echte Arbeit ausarten oder gar zu handfesten Poblemen fuehren.
Ich wuerde Dir daher empfehlen die Finger davon zu lassen.
Ansonsten, die LFS-Bootscripts haben eine aehnliche Ausgabe wie auf dem Screenshot und lassen sich fein als Archiv runterladen.

Aber falls Du es probierst und dann nichts mehr geht sag nicht ich haette Dich nicht gewarnt.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. November 2006)

Hallo!

Das grüne "Done" kommt bei mir (unter Eisfair) auch, allerdings habe ich keinen Bootsplash oder sonstiges Gedöns.
Daher denke ich eher dass es irgendwie im Kernel geregelt ist.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## deepthroat (15. November 2006)

Hi.

Hast du denn mal die Kernel Option "splash=silent" (ist die Voreinstellung bei SuSE) probiert?

Andererseits gibt's auch für Debian alternative Init Systeme wie z.B. runit und initng(experimental). In Ubuntu wird in der aktuellen Version Upstart verwendet wie ich gehört habe.

Gruß


----------



## kevkev (15. November 2006)

Hi,

@Dennis Wronka:
Danke für das Stichwort "LFS-Bootscripts", werde mich da mal schlau machen .

@deepthroat:
Silent will Ich ja nicht, Ich will die Verbose Ausgabe, nur eben mit grünem Done .

Danke!

Gruß Kevin


----------



## 4men (16. November 2006)

Hi,

mit den beiden Zeilen kannst du das Ganze realisieren. Du musst in jedes Script in /etc/init.d bei Start bzw. Stop eine der beiden Zeilen einfügen und den Text halt anpassen. Eigendlich dürfte es zu keinen Fehlern kommen musst halt die einzelnen Zeilen mal in deiner Konsole ausprobieren ob die so Funktionnieren oder halt anpassen (man echo).

```
echo -e "\15\033[200C\033[10D\033[1;32mdone\033[m\017"
echo -e "\15\033[200C\033[10D\033[1;31mfailed\033[m\17"
```

Gruß 4men


----------



## kevkev (16. November 2006)

Hi,

Wuo, is ja voll hart, aber stimmt, so müßte es gehen !
Ist nur die Frage, ob sich das bei jedem Script das anpassen lohnt, aber Ich werde das mal probieren .
Danke.

Gruß Levon


----------

